# Happy 1 year birthday Dilbert and Bronwen!! :D



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Time absolutely flies sometimes. Dilbert who not long ago was a 3 week old orphan who charmed his way into the forum's hearts and Bronwen my beloved ooops Mom are 12 months old... 

Bronwen is such a love, and every rat loves her so I took a pic together of these 2 non-cagemates. She doesn't understand that she or they are "strangers" and that confuses other rats...haha..she just loves them all, especially when they are babies. ;D








and a closeup of Dilly's head









Dilly when I first got him at 3 weeks
















His infamous "I Smell Your Brains" Zombie pic








My fav wrestling/laughing shot

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









starting to grow up








Yep thats the spot!








And getting even bigger








After intro's to his girls..love at first sight :heart:








The beginning of the Horde








Dilly and his best girl Brie








A very happy boy ;D










Bronny was about 4 months when she came home from the shelter where she was to be euth'd the next day...not a chance!! It was fate I was there helping my rescue friend pick up 3 older ratboys to go to their new home we had found for them. She wasn't on the website and never would've been, she would've been gone if we hadn't gone that particular day. 








Then she started getting a nice pear-shaped belly. Very confusing since she was found outside in a backyard...I thought I was safe...hehehe.









She was a wonderful mom and trusted me with her babies








Poor Bronwen and her 13 parasites :-\









She gave me 4 wonderful ratkids from her litter
boys Bear and Tucker








girls Megan and Angel








Here she is with her extended family









Bronny loves me most of all, and would rather be with me than her cagemates. She is amazing, sweet, very aware of my feelings at the moment. When I am down, she actually crawls under my neck/cheek and stays there while I pat her (she stays very very still even though I can tell she wants to play), its her version of a ratty hug. She plays and bounces when I need a laugh, and when I just need some peace she will lie on me and brux/boggle when I stroke her. Bronwen = Love. For me, her cagemates, new babies needing solace, etc.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Aw, they're so adorable! Happy Bdays to both! x]


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dilbert and Bronwen


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

what wonderful babies. happy b-day to them both!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy B-day!!!! aww their so so cute!!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

happy bday 2 them both!
how many rats do u have?
i want more ratties but only have 3!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow. what kind is Dilbert hes gorgeous?!


----------

